# Question About Commercial Process



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

there is no set answer to this. some buy extracted honey, bottled, plastic 5 gallons or barrels. some get their honey extracted by someone else then sell it wholesale or retail. some may then sell it to the one extracting it, this would not be common. most extract their own. as the quantities get bigger [tractor trailer load] the buyer is more likely to arrange shipping and lab tests if required.


----------



## mark g (Jun 6, 2006)

I sell it by the truckload (45,000 lbs. or so) buyer pays freight, and we trade barrels. It is all extracted btw


----------



## keith841 (Apr 6, 2015)

From what Ive seen, guys extract and fill 55 gallon drums. If they have just a few they take them to the company on their pick up. Otherwise they have a semi deliver them.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

To a bottler they will pick it up by the semi load in 55 gal drums. You can sell it to bakeries in 5 gal buckets or maybe 1 drum at a time. Sometimes smaller bottlers will buy a few drums at a time too. If you're just starting out don't worry about the bottler. bottle it yourself and sell it to your friends and locals. You likely won't have enough hives to fill a truck.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

...missing a piece of the puzzle, your missing the whole puzzle


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ian said:


> ...missing a piece of the puzzle, your missing the whole puzzle


Looking for the "like" button.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Ian said:


> ...missing a piece of the puzzle, your missing the whole puzzle


Where's the like button!


----------

